# clutch pedal



## jancho

Hello. How can I say clutch pedal in Finnish language? (one of the three pedals in a car)

suggestion: kytkin pedaali

Thank you.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The _pedaali_ part is wrong. We don't use it. The word we usually use is just _kytkin,_ but if you need to be absolutely unambiguous, you can say _kytkinpoljin._ _Kytkin_ can mean the actual mechanism, as can _clutch_ in English, by the way.


----------



## Jcharlie

Moi!
How can I say in finnish

-Disengage well  the clutch, so that the   gears don’t groan!
-In italy we say so:
Stacca bene la frizione per non far grattare le marce
-Now I try in finnish:
Irrota hyvin kytkin, jotta hammaspyörät eivät voihkia!  ??

kiitos etukäteen!


----------



## sakvaka

Hmm... maybe _paina kytkin kokonaan pohjaan, etteivät vaihteet kirskuisi_.

A quotation from _Autokoulun oppikirja _(newest edition, pg. 39):



> Nosta kaasu ja paina kytkin samanaikaisesti reippaasti pohjaan. Siirrä sen jälkeen vaihde kakkoselle. Päästä kytkinpoljin varovasti ylös ja paina samanaikaisesti kevyesti kaasua.


So, we use the verbs "nostaa ylös/ilmaan" and "painaa alas/pohjaan" (lift up and press down) with pedals. _Hammaspyörä_ means a single gear, see the photo.

(_car_) gear = vaihde (vaihteen, vaihdetta)
clutch = kytkin (kytkimen, kytkintä)


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you very much. I wanted ask
Is irrottaa kytkin wrong or too technical word for my sentence
This verb I have found in wiktionary
Best regards


----------



## sakvaka

I don't think it is as common as "nostaa". It can be used, but misunderstandings are possible since "irrottaa" also means "loosen". I suppose you don't want your car to be felled apart.


----------



## Hakro

Jcharlie said:


> How can I say in finnish
> 
> -Disengage well  the clutch, so that the   gears don’t groan!
> -In italy we say so:
> Stacca bene la frizione per non far grattare le marce
> -Now I try in finnish:
> Irrota hyvin kytkin, jotta hammaspyörät eivät voihkia!  ??


In Finnish we use here a different sentence structure: It's not the driver who _irrottaa kytkimen_ but the _kytkin irrottaa_ when the driver uses the clutch pedal (in a car) or the clutch handle (in a motorcycle). Thus in Finnish a correct sentence could be for example:

_- Varmistu että kytkin irrottaa kunnolla, jotta hammaspyörät eivät kirskuisi. _(Make sure that the clutch is well disengaged so that the   gears don’t groan!


----------

